# [SOLVED] Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!



## Silencerblood

Hello,
I have been playing "heroes of newerth" an online game for previous 5 years and have been playing it on the same computer. I never had any issues with it. Recently, 1 week before i started noticing that my game is not running smooth as it used to be so download fraps and checked fps and i noticed that i am getting 25-35 fps at max load and 45-50 at min load inside the game. I went to my cousin's place and installed fraps in his computer and he is getting 122 fps at min load and 100+ fps at max load. I tried installing his gfx card in my computer but still my fps was same. I tried re-installing windows and still no luck. I just dont know what happened all of a sudden in the past week to my computer that my game doesn't run smooth anymore.
P.S: I never used to know what fps i was getting on my pc before the problem because i never installed fraps.
*I am just here to know that what are my options to increase my FPS on this machine* *or what possibly could've been damaged in the system?* (knowing that gfx card is not an issue at all cuz i installed cousin's card in my pc already which was giving him perfect fps. So, what else should i replace or upgrade or if i even need an upgrade at all?).
System Specs:
Inter core 2 duo 2.93 ghz
Rams: 4gb ddr3
HDD: 500gb
Gfx: nvidia geforce gt220 1gb 128bit
LCD: 22 inches samsung (1680x1050 max res.)
Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate.

Any response will be really appreciated since I have lost all hopes here!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Did you make sure to update all of Windows updates and your drivers after the reinstall?

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Silencerblood

*Re: Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!*

Although, its not heating up issue as far as i know since i used "speedfan" software to constantly monitor computer temperatures. My core at full gaming load had max 55 degrees temperature and GPU had max 70 degrees temperature. Rest of the temperatures were all below safe limit i.e 45 degrees.
If you still want me to run the tests I can do them for you but if you think I gave you enough info then let me know asap. Thanks alot.


----------



## koala

*Re: Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!*

Drivers and updates?

You're getting quite good framerates for your specs. How much slower does it feel now compared to before?

Does your cousin have the same CPU and graphics card as you? Test your GT220 in his computer.

How much free space is left on your hard drive, and have you defragged recently?


----------



## Silencerblood

*Re: Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!*

I have not defragged recently but I've almost 300 gb space available on hard drive. My cousin has much better specs than my computer. He has core i5 with 8 gb rams and graphics card is better too (he has 256 bit 2 gb card). But my point is that my problem is not because of my gfx card as far as I know. But I am sure that I was getting atleast 90+ fps if not 120 (as my cousin) before this problem since I never felt lag in game. But now its like unplayable. It never used to be unplayable. 
So what do you suggest? I go and upgrade my processor now?
What if processor upgrade is not necessary at the moment and I can still get my previous performance (which was bearable unlike now) on the same processor with some fixing..?
P.S: All the drivers are up to date and re-installed!


----------



## Silencerblood

*Re: Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!*








[/url]


*Results for the temperatures!*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!*

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Silencerblood

Here are the hard drive test results...


----------



## Silencerblood

*Re: Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!*

Ok, so apparently my hard drive is working fine. I just wanted to ask you can it be a problem with Power Supply? I mean is there any possibility that it is some sort of voltage related issue being generated by my power supply?
If not, then please let me know what else could be the reason =(
Thanks.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!*

After reviewing the stated requirements (minimum and recommended) for the game, and running a couple of online tools, your framerates are right where I'ld expect them to be.

Unplayable at 30 fps? Seriously?


----------



## koala

*Re: Low FPS in Heroes of Newerth (online game)!*

It's unlikely to be a problem with your power supply. The GT220 has very low power requirements. You can test the PSU by running FurMark and HWMonitor to stress the card for about 10 minutes. Also, check the +12V reading in BIOS. Post back with the results and the make/model of your PSU.

Try an offline game to see what kind of framerates you get. With Heroes Of Newerth being an online game, it could be a problem with your internet connection or their servers. Check their forums for any reports of server problems.


----------



## Silencerblood

Well thanks alot for your support guys...
Actually my processor was a bottleneck here. I bought msi H81m'p33 with 4th gen intel core i3 clocked at 3.50ghz. And now my game runs like a charn at constant 80+ fps. Fluid as water!!
Thanks.


----------



## Silencerblood

Oh yes and last thing i must ask is that with previous motherboard was using an audigy zx 7.1 sound card for loud and crisp sound but on this new motherboard there is no slot to insert sound card and i didnt realize it until i came back home. So now i am really mad at what should I do? Is there any alternate way to install sound card on this board? Or to loud the sound on this motherboard without using a soundcard? Or are there any good portable sound cards available?(usb ones..)..
Thanks


----------

